# Free.......Image Resizer



## Hillbilly (Mar 19, 2009)

I use this image resize every time I post or email a pic. Its free and simple to use "drag and drop method". You select the size that you want it to be drag it and drop where it says "drop here".......that simple.

http://adionsoft.net/fastimageresize/


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 20, 2009)

I have used it for a couple of years, nothing could be simpler.  I love it!


----------



## Silvo (Mar 20, 2009)

Great info.  Thanks!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks.. I'll try it and see if it's easier than what I already use.


----------



## txcwboy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have used this one for years. Its easy to use, It installs in windows and just a right click away to always being there. 

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

there is also some other nice apps on this page.

Dave


----------

